# Any one up for a game of BLack Ops???



## Richie LxP (Oct 10, 2011)

Well? Anyone? 

Playstation Network.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 10, 2011)

i have black ops but i don't have ps3

xbox for life, ride to die


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol cheers lads! Im on the ps3 now as i no longer have a xbox and my mate left me with his ps3 while he is away.

Well if anyone wants to jump on and smash a few noobs send me a request.

PSN i.d is benjilxp1.


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Oct 10, 2011)

have fun paying for your internet use xbox users


----------



## ganjames (Oct 10, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> have fun paying for your internet use xbox users


you mean the $50 for xbox live gold every year? that's like 1/3 of my monthly cell phone bill lol.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 10, 2011)

ps3 sucks even though there is free internet.People are willing to pay for xbox internet because its worth it not like the ps3,with free internet that i wouldnt even use because it sucks.


----------



## Fight411 (Oct 10, 2011)

Xbox gt = iGo Hard Nigka


----------



## ganjames (Oct 10, 2011)

Fight411 said:


> Xbox gt = iGo Hard Nigka


[video=youtube;CjhU6mx6tNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjhU6mx6tNY[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 10, 2011)

ganjames said:


> you mean the $50 for xbox live gold every year? that's like 1/3 of my monthly cell phone bill lol.


50 bucks a year? i gotta scratch my 20 bucks for 3 months then huh


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Oct 10, 2011)

hey guys i just brought this cool new blue ray movie...wanna watch it guys....yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!! oh wait, i only have a punk ass xbox....

smiley face!!!!


----------



## ganjames (Oct 10, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> hey guys i just brought this cool new blue ray movie...wanna watch it guys....yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!! oh wait, i only have a punk ass xbox....
> 
> smiley face!!!!


yeah come over, we can watch it on my blu-ray dvd player. then we can blaze up and play xbox.

smiley face!


----------



## bigslama912 (Oct 10, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> have fun paying for your internet use xbox users


When you don't charge for service you don't have the infrastructure for proper security... Xbox has had many attempted hacks... none have been successful.

Don't get me wrong, I couldn't live without my ps3.... .... or xbox for that matter.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 10, 2011)

bigslama912 said:


> When you don't charge for service you don't have the infrastructure for proper security... Xbox has had many attempted hacks... none have been successful.
> Don't get me wrong, I couldn't live without my ps3.... .... or xbox for that matter.


the thing is $50 a year shouldn't even be a reason not to buy an xbox.. people pay 20-40 dollars for a t-shirt at the mall.


----------



## bigslama912 (Oct 10, 2011)

ganjames said:


> the thing is $50 a year shouldn't even be a reason not to buy an xbox.. people pay 20-40 dollars for a t-shirt at the mall.


couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## dam612 (Oct 10, 2011)

ive never had a problem with my ps internet so why pay? prepaid card if you must buy extra stuff


----------



## ganjames (Oct 10, 2011)

dam612 said:


> ive never had a problem with my ps internet so why pay? prepaid card if you must buy extra stuff


you can never pick a gamertag you would actually want on ps3 becuause they're all taken and if you want a new gamertag you have to make a whole new account, which people constantly do because it's free. with xbox all people have to do is pay 800ms points and change their tag. live cost money becuause xbox offers way more than playstation does, it's a superior service.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 10, 2011)

not to mention the lag and constant network errors that get you kicked from games on playstation.


----------



## dunnyluv (Oct 11, 2011)

I have black-ops for PS3 and Xbox, graphics are better on Sony but Xbox flows way better.


----------



## lvl i k e y (Oct 11, 2011)

my fucking N64 shits on Xbox!!! PS3 is the way to go.


----------



## catmando (Oct 11, 2011)

i would be playing blops right now but i just got the fuckng RROD!

honestly less than an hour ago!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 11, 2011)

add me mrstickyscissors. i play all the time. all i do is grow kill and play ps3


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 11, 2011)

PS3 is way better, are you kidding me? I've modded Xbox 360s for a while now, and their systems are cheap and their graphics aren't nearly as good as the PS3s.


----------



## EaStW00d (Oct 11, 2011)

A nice desktop computer is better than all the damn gaming consoles. PC > Everything else. All the consoles are is little shitty versions of gaming computers. I was big on consoles a few years back, but there is literally no reason to get a console anymore. You can do everything better on a PC.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 11, 2011)

EaStW00d said:


> A nice desktop computer is better than all the damn gaming consoles. PC > Everything else. All the consoles are is little shitty versions of gaming computers. I was big on consoles a few years back, but there is literally no reason to get a console anymore. You can do everything better on a PC.


when all of your work involves working at the computer, you wouldn't want to play video games on one.

this whole xbox 360 vs ps3 thing shouldn't even be an argument.
i have both.. my 360 is hooked up and always gets used, my ps3 is thrown in a dresser drawer somewhere in my place.. i don't even want the thing.


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 12, 2011)

lvl i k e y said:


> my fucking N64 shits on Xbox!!! PS3 is the way to go.


LMAO but no really, why are we arguing over which nerd has the better console. I dont see any of us arguing on who has the best grow rooms, or set ups? Each one has their ups and downs. All we are doing is basically knocking on peoples doors and selling them Microsoft or Sony's product. Besides we all know the Wii is better


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 12, 2011)

RollMeOne420 said:


> LMAO but no really, why are we arguing over which nerd has the better console. I dont see any of us arguing on who has the best grow rooms, or set ups? Each one has their ups and downs. All we are doing is basically knocking on peoples doors and selling them Microsoft or Sony's product. Besides we all know the Wii is better


Fuck the Wii, the only game I ever play on mine is Wii sports when I'm really high. I mostly play my Xbox 360 but I also play my PS2 on the reg and my N-64.


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 23, 2012)

onPs3 black ops anyone wanna play? add me PhilCollins


----------



## azman (Jan 23, 2012)

used to play pc gams hardcore but got sick to death of kiddie hackers, have a xbox but have that jtagged for new release games, and use ps3 online for blackops.
i never suffered lag but am sick of migrating hosts.
oh and now theres lag switches, fkin kids.


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 23, 2012)

Y'all is crazy.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe if this was 2010 and I was 14


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 23, 2012)

im on gt- Philcollins


----------



## Red leader (Nov 14, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> ps3 sucks even though there is free internet.People are willing to pay for xbox internet because its worth it not like the ps3,with free internet that i wouldnt even use because it sucks.


Yeah! ^^^ 
plus I already have Internet Sooo...
who hoo! I play black ops all the time.
hit me up, I'll make your team win!
@ Craig Vankempen
i love you. Seriously I kick ass. Hit me up.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 14, 2012)

So who has Black OPs 2 ?? and what do you guys think about it?? I would like to know from the folks that like MW3........


----------



## Red leader (Nov 14, 2012)

I couldn't get in to mw3. I went back to blk ops.
I'm interested to know about blk ops 2 also.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn't like the first black ops.....I stood in line just like every other release....definitely not worth the wait in line ,in the cold ,at night for it imho......


----------



## Medical420MI (Nov 14, 2012)

Add me on PSN. Ian0420. I got black ops. Thinking about getting the new one. I saw on ebay they have a "care package" limited edition that comes with a radio controlled helicopter.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had both xbox and ps3 . I like sports games better on xbox ,and fps games on ps3.

Ass me on ps3im about to play a few games before work 
Pap3rPlan3s_420

I got a PlayStation cause my xbox caught the red rings of death right after I payed to play online ..I was pissed as u could imagine


----------



## D3monic (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm on my third YOLD so I can't play games any more. She overheats if you look at her wrong. I am getting a new PS3 this black friday. $199 at walmart and bestbuy.

psn D3monic_urges


----------



## un named (Nov 15, 2012)

the real argument here is whos gonna have joint and muscle problems when they are older you guys the ps3 players or the xbox players that are forced to get up and reset there fucking consol every hour? suckers

lol but seriously i have had both the last few months and i havnt even played the ps3. think i just got used to the xbox controller to much.


----------



## Red leader (Nov 15, 2012)

I've never tried ps3. But the only game I play is cod.
Hey you would think black ops has a camping perk,
lots of shadow dwellers. Just waiting for someone to walk 
in front of their red dot. Camping pro.


----------



## Red leader (Apr 29, 2013)

Craig vankempen all caps. 
Blk ops 2 sucks


----------

